# Tuxedo in disguise?



## Dimidiata (Sep 27, 2012)

I was playing with pitch the other week, my little black kitten, and when he rolled over he actually has a white patch of fur that covers his entire crotch area. You would never know unless he rolled over and showed you, other than that he's a deep solid black. Does that make him a tuxedo, a black cat, or just a bicolor. It's kind of hilarious.


----------

